
Where/How to get an SBA loan? (I am in NYC) - willart4food
I got a new job with a 3-year old company.<p>We&#x27;re expanding operations and we&#x27;re looking for a $3-4MM SBA loan. Yes I know that the 2 principals will have to sign a personal guarantee.<p>The problem is that in the past nobody had bothered to establish a relationship with our BIG Bank (checking account only so far), and I am calling left and right but body is actually returning my calls, not at my bank nor at any of the other 4 banks that I contacted.<p>It&#x27;s frustrating.<p>So, what is the formula for &quot;Getting an SBA loan 101&quot;?
======
towndrunk
Stop calling and walk in.

~~~
willart4food
LOL, I did. they told me to call the toll-free number.

